# Shuckins, wambam, and WTF?



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

I have been following this so called WamBam fiasco today and I am starting to develop some suspicions. Since when did the mail run on a Sunday? All these wambam hits are first being broadcasted today, but I can't imagine any puffer receiving a bomb and not posting at least a thank you the day they received it...much less three puffers. I'm developing a theory....more to come....


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> I have been following this so called WamBam fiasco today and I am starting to develop some suspicions. Since when did the mail run on a Sunday? All these wambam hits are first being broadcasted today, but I can't imagine any puffer receiving a bomb and not posting at least a thank you the day they received it...much less three puffers. I'm developing a theory....more to come....


:dunno:


----------



## Mr.Cam (Jun 9, 2012)

All I know is that I have not seen any Schukin Tubes or Bomb Cards! Or shall I say _Schuk-ins?_


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

GIBrett seems to be very interested in all this..........hmmmm.......


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

I'm just watching this happen because it's fun and it's not me! :spy:


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

But you are right about the Sunday thing... I didn't think about that at all. Either they didn't land today or someone payed a ton to have them express shipped.


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

Mr.Cam said:


> All I know is that I have not seen any Schukin Tubes or Bomb Cards! Or shall I say _Schuk-ins?_


Yeah but in the original post with the DC's for these shipments shuckins stated that they really aren't his bombs and someone else has set all this up.

http://www.cigarforums.net/forums/vb/cigar-bombs/314550-wambam-throw-down.html


----------



## gasdocok (May 14, 2011)

mine showed up on saturday. not sure what you're getting at. maybe the people have PO Boxes like me and just didn't check them until today but they were actually delivered yesterday. I think you may be thinking a little too hard about this one


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Hmmmm, A lot to think about here. Matt, I wasn't questioning your innocence (unless you have something to hide, do you have something to hide?) I'm just trying to get to the bottom of all this before I run out of Scotch.....too late, guess I'll hit the trail hard and heavy tomorrow....I'm determined to find out what's going on here.....or what's not going on here. 
....To be continued!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

I think Colonel Mustard did it in the kitchen with a pipe wrench


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think Colonel Mustard did it in the kitchen with a pipe wrench


Personally I think Col Mustard did it in the kitchen with Ms Scarlet.


----------



## Llacrossedude7 (Jun 21, 2012)

I'm in this Wambam group and even I don't know whats going on. The plot thickens.


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Feeling a lot like this right now:

"I say we let him go!" - YouTube


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

ouirknotamuzd said:


> I think Colonel Mustard did it in the kitchen with a pipe wrench


So that's who stole my pipe wrench.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

DarrelMorris said:


> Personally I think Col Mustard did it in the kitchen with Ms Scarlet.


Scarlet Johansen? Darrel is starting to finally make sense...


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

Don't you need an Inspector Clouseau avatar? I think if you stick with the pink panther, you're just gonna be sneaking around with beatnik music in the background.


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

hachigo said:


> Don't you need an Inspector Clouseau avatar? I think if you stick with the pink panther, you're just gonna be sneaking around with beatnik music in the background.


Damn you with your logic.... No wonder pinhead tried to obliterate you.....lol


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> Damn you with your logic.... No wonder pinhead tried to obliterate you.....lol


What doesn't kill you only makes you stronger amiright?

Well damn if you didn't get the pink panther beat stuck in my head.


----------



## E Dogg (Mar 23, 2011)

yup, mine came in on Sat also.... Just had a crazy, busy, long day and wasn't able to log on. Usually I don't during the weekends since the wife has us running around doing who knows what, when and where...  

But, I just had to log on before the weekend was over to post the goods.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Same here - didn't check the mailbox on Saturday till 9:30PM so didn't post till Sunday.

Since most of the wombats are denying any involvement I'm sticking to my original suspicions: This has the feeling and fingerprints of a LOB member. Insidious, devious, underhanded, diabolical institution of chaos amongst the bombing elements.

Their plan is slightly failing because they mis read the intestinal fortitude of the Wombats, ie. they have all run, hidded, denied, bailed and retreated from anything whatsoever to do with these bombings. But either there is a mastermind in their group who forgot to tell all the others or ... it's the LOB!


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Same here - didn't check the mailbox on Saturday till 9:30PM so didn't post till Sunday.
> 
> Since most of the wombats are denying any involvement I'm sticking to my original suspicions: This has the feeling and fingerprints of a LOB member. Insidious, devious, underhanded, diabolical institution of chaos amongst the bombing elements.
> 
> Their plan is slightly failing because they mis read the intestinal fortitude of the Wombats, ie. they have all run, hidded, denied, bailed and retreated from anything whatsoever to do with these bombings. But either there is a mastermind in their group who forgot to tell all the others or ... it's the LOB!


If it was a LOBster Shawn, I didn't get the memo.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

sweater88 said:


> If it was a LOBster Shawn, I didn't get the memo.


Joe you guys call your home place "The Rubber Room" - and you have no defined leader since Professor Chaos apparently retired and Ian and Pete can't decide if they want to fight for group supremecy, world supremecy or just totalitaran bombing supremecy. So it wouldn't surprise me if this were just an outside the box foray by one of your slighty more demented members (if there is such a thing?)


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Joe you guys call your home place "The Rubber Room" - and you have no defined leader since Professor Chaos apparently retired and Ian and Pete can't decide if they want to fight for group supremecy, world supremecy or just totalitaran bombing supremecy. So it wouldn't surprise me if this were just an outside the box foray by one of your slighty more demented members (if there is such a thing?)


Patience old one. You will get our response tonight.


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

meatcake said:


> Patience old one. You will get our response tonight.


Well, well, well - a wombat has surfaced? Hmmm... now this could get interesting. I'll hold off on giving you full props till I see what this "response" is.


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Well, well, well - a wombat has surfaced? Hmmm... now this could get interesting. I'll hold off on giving you full props till I see what this "response" is.


What are you talking about? We have been here the whole time...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> What are you talking about? We have been here the whole time...


so did you send the bombs Matt? cause all I've heard from the couple others is "not me, not me, not me!!"


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> so did you send the bombs Matt? cause all I've heard from the couple others is "not me, not me, not me!!"


That's the mystery you'll have to wait til tonight... Hey you just smoked an AF Maduro. Everyone who got bombed got an AF WOA Maduro... IT WAS YOU!!! LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

shootinmatt said:


> That's the mystery you'll have to wait til tonight... Hey you just smoked an AF Maduro. Everyone who got bombed got an AF WOA Maduro... IT WAS YOU!!! LOL


Guess I need to update my "Just Smoked": Oh - and you got my vote for Sgt at Arms of your group! Or 1st VP - whatever office you want! :smoke2:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Guess I need to update my "Just Smoked": Oh - and you got my vote for Sgt at Arms of your group! Or 1st VP - whatever office you want! :smoke2:


Thanks for your vote, but do you think we are that organized?? We are just noobs remember?? Or are we??? Maybe everyone who said not me not me was just following orders... Or maybe not... maybe this is just a mass conspiracy that Shuckins started... Or maybe everyone chipped in a smoke from our last box purchase and we assembled the bombs and had Shuckins send them out... Or maybe it was just a single bomber... OMG there is too much going on!!!! what the hell is going to happen???


----------



## meatcake (Mar 3, 2012)

That honor has already been bestowed upon him.
His title is General Mayhem. 
Lol


Oldmso54 said:


> Guess I need to update my "Just Smoked": Oh - and you got my vote for Sgt at Arms of your group! Or 1st VP - whatever office you want! :smoke2:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

meatcake said:


> That honor has already been bestowed upon him.
> His title is General Mayhem.
> Lol


SHHHHHHH!!! We are supposed to be stupid noobs.... GOD...


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

meatcake said:


> That honor has already been bestowed upon him.
> His title is General Mayhem.
> Lol





shootinmatt said:


> SHHHHHHH!!! We are supposed to be stupid noobs.... GOD...


Geez - I'm actually starting to like a couple of you guys....:bitchslap: :kicknuts:


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

Oldmso54 said:


> Geez - I'm actually starting to like a couple of you guys....:bitchslap: :kicknuts:


See I told you Meatcake... All of these granny's have a soft spot....ound:


----------



## hardcz (Aug 1, 2007)

I'm so confused...


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

Oldmso54 said:


> Joe you guys call your home place "The Rubber Room" - and you have no defined leader since Professor Chaos apparently retired and Ian and Pete can't decide if they want to fight for group supremecy, world supremecy or just totalitaran bombing supremecy. So it wouldn't surprise me if this were just an outside the box foray by one of your slighty more demented members (if there is such a thing?)


*Brain:* Professor Chaos has not retired, he only helps lead us on team events... And Pinky and I fight with Pete on everything, including the list you show above...


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

hardcz said:


> I'm so confused...


Well at this point it is more like this...


----------



## Johnny Rock (Jun 25, 2010)

Well, I'm a bit confused also. This WamBam stuff is news to me. The return address was from Shuckins on my package, and the sticks had that familiar Shuckinesque quality to them, but no tube...no Garbagepail kid Shuckins Bomb card...now I'm getting a bit suspicious.

And what's this bombs like a Granny BS? That takes the proverbial cake. Who is behind this treachery? if not Shuckins himself??

.....smoking the sticks anyway though.........:ss LOL


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

Johnny Rock said:


> Well, I'm a bit confused also. This WamBam stuff is news to me. The return address was from Shuckins on my package, and the sticks had that familiar Shuckinesque quality to them, but no tube...no Garbagepail kid Shuckins Bomb card...now I'm getting a bit suspicious.
> 
> And what's this bombs like a Granny BS? That takes the proverbial cake. Who is behind this treachery? if not Shuckins himself??
> 
> .....smoking the sticks anyway though.........:ss LOL


Cant be Ron - at least IMHO. But PM me John & we'll get to the bottom of this!!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

I blame Gosh. this sounds like him


----------



## dmeguy (Jun 6, 2012)

shootinmatt said:


> SHHHHHHH!!! We are supposed to be stupid noobs.... GOD...


 BWAAAHHAAHAAAAAAAA:rotfl::wave:


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

Mystery solved....after extensive research, and some pretty darn good snooping on my part I have discovered the identity of the mystery bomber.....and the crazy thing is it wasn't even a wombat, those good-fer-nuthin noobs are standing back playing paddy-cake or tiddly winks or whatever the hell it is these kids are playing these days watchin all this go down, taking the credit for somebody else's bombing streak. You ought to be ashamed of yourselves!!!!










The real mastermind behind the whole thing is.........wait for it

GIBrett!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Yep it's him, I swear. I'm 100% positive of it.....or maybe 99%.....or you know, it might possibly be him....or somebody else.....but I'm certain of it....Damn YOU Brett causing all this trouble!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## GIBrett (Jul 29, 2012)

You figured it all out! :eyebrows:


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

See, told you.....now everybody bomb HIM!!!!


----------



## shootinmatt (Jun 27, 2012)

birdiemc said:


> See, told you.....now everybody bomb HIM!!!!


Ahh poor guys. We posted a thread if you want to know who is really responsible for it...


----------



## birdiemc (Feb 4, 2012)

nope...no thread....it's GIBrett...but thanks for playing


----------

